
Bitcoins from Feb 3, 2009 just moved for the first time - ikeboy
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3ln77n/coinbases_from_feb_3_2009_just_moved_for_the/
======
pcurve
How much does this translate too? In mid 2010, 1 coin was worth about 5 cents.

~~~
ikeboy
Looks like around $60,000 for 270 coins.

